# Gmail support for Android Charge 4G



## JeriK (Jul 28, 2011)

I got my Android Charge yesterday. The tech at the store said he could not set up my work email account. FYI- The church I work for uses gmail to host our account. (!!) I get to work and confirm everything I've put into my phone is what co-workers have put in theirs, less the personal credentials. I put mine in and I get an error message that my credentials are incorrect. They're the same ones I was using the day before on the Verizon Fascinate but they're not working now. BEYOND frustrated, I decided to just go online and change my gmail password. Didn't work. Gmail now says I have conflicting accounts. One personal and one organizational, pointing me to our account administrator, who has told me he's not seeing anything new or different on his end. I REALLY need my email. Can anyone help me?


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

There are posts of this issue all over the place on android support sites.

The problem is you can only have one account set up as "push" on an android device.

The only way I have seen people combat multiple gmail accounts is to set one up using the gmail application and set the other up using the "mail" application setting the IMAP and POP settings from google.


----------

